# Exposed ceiling in the office



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

Good evening folks

We are on commercial project,painting all the new offices,and the owner requested exposed ceiling to be painted,6 small offices in total.We never painted exposed ceilings that is 9ft tall.What would you use? Can super-spec acrylic DTM enamel be applied,i hate to go alkyd.Any help is much appreciated 

I am attaching some pictures

Thanks


----------



## Darps (Mar 24, 2014)

Use dryfall. 


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Dryfall for sure. I never understand how that is always a question on the PT. 
Decks get dryfall.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

can I use latex dryfall?


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

South-FL-Painter said:


> can I use latex dryfall?


Sure. You might want to kill any rust you see first. Or chase what burns through. First is better though.

You'll see it if it is there. A odd beam or so that was outside and scratched up. Also the sprinkler pipes. The unions and nineties and stuff they always rust through, I hit em wit a can of Binz first.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

Oden said:


> Sure. You might want to kill any rust you see first. Or chase what burns through. First is better though. You'll see it if it is there. A odd beam or so that was outside and scratched up. Also the sprinkler pipes. The unions and nineties and stuff they always rust through, I hit em wit a can of Binz first.


Got it.Thanks a lot.I always pictured latex dryfall on high ceilings such as warehouses,etc.thanks why i was kind of confused.Now im good.Thanks again


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

Spot prime anything suspect rust spots with a spray can of SW marine grade primer . Sometimes an air compressor will help with any slag or debris.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

Any suggestions as far as brand? I know both sw and bm makes it.


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

BM and SW both have good dryfalls. I would just go with the cheaper option. Also have a small tip for joists and larger one for the hard deck


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

South-FL-Painter said:


> Got it.Thanks a lot.I always pictured latex dryfall on high ceilings such as warehouses,etc.thanks why i was kind of confused.Now im good.Thanks again


Never count on Dryfall to fall dry no matter how high it is or whatever. I think that is what confuses resi guys about the Dryfall. It is just a name. Quite often it hits the ground wet no matter how high it is. Humidity and cold and stuff has to do wit it.

And hey weather it falls dry or not I cover the floor anyway wit plastic. Roll it up and toss it.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

Oden said:


> Never count on Dryfall to fall dry no matter how high it is or whatever. I think that is what confuses resi guys about the Dryfall. It is just a name. Quite often it hits the ground wet no matter how high it is. Humidity and cold and stuff has to do wit it. And hey weather it falls dry or not I cover the floor anyway wit plastic. Roll it up and toss it.


. 

Yeah especially when the ceiling is just 9ft tall.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

We're just talkin shop here. 
I like to for sure if doable get a coat on the drywall first.
Hit the ceiling over the bare drywall it gets that grit that is too hard to sand down. 
They still got to fire caulk at the ceiling line anyway?


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

Oden is the man here. He's said what needed to be said. What color do they want it?


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Dryfall is an amazing product, definitely recommend it. Just check to make sure it'll stick, I've seen it fall off in sheets (deck issue not product). DTM would most likely be a cheaper method, but both are good

Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

Andyman said:


> Oden is the man here. He's said what needed to be said. What color do they want it?


White


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

Oden said:


> We're just talkin shop here. I like to for sure if doable get a coat on the drywall first. Hit the ceiling over the bare drywall it gets that grit that is too hard to sand down. They still got to fire caulk at the ceiling line anyway?


I am thinking of prime the wAlls,shoot the ceilings and paint the walls


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

journeymanPainter said:


> Dryfall is an amazing product, definitely recommend it. Just check to make sure it'll stick, I've seen it fall off in sheets (deck issue not product). DTM would most likely be a cheaper method, but both are good Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


DTM cheaper than dryfall?


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

South-FL-Painter said:


> DTM cheaper than dryfall?


Dryfall is cheap, around $12-15, DTM will run you $30+


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

MikeCalifornia said:


> Dryfall is cheap, around $12-15, DTM will run you $30+


at least with my deal with Dulux any DTM product will run me $20-30/gallon, Dryfall is about $40+

Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

journeymanPainter said:


> at least with my deal with Dulux any DTM product will run me $20-30/gallon, Dryfall is about $40+ Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


And everyone thinks SW is the rip off...


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Andyman said:


> And everyone thinks SW is the rip off...


That's actually a good price in Canada. My prices are comparable with some of the biggest companies in my area. My price for a fiver of white base weathergaurd is $110 including tax and environmental fees

Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


----------



## bodean614 (May 31, 2011)

Sw dtm 21 dollars. Dryfall 9 dollars.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

bodean614 said:


> Sw dtm 21 dollars. Dryfall 9 dollars.


I,was,gonna say - guys have got to be confusing the price for a five with the price for a gallon.
I domt know that and never seen dryfall come in a gallon?
Count it in increments of five.


----------



## KD PAINTING (Nov 8, 2012)

I would suggest Speedhide dry fog by Pittsburgh Paints as well, and it is a dry fall latex paint btw..good luck!


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

I think Dryfall is Dryfall is Dryfall.
Whatever store ur dealing with get theirs. Less trips.
Unless it is a really big ceiling which this one is not.


----------

